# Larch Mt.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, some of us think we're tough. But tough is riding Larch Mt. in 57minutes and change
! Now, that is impressive! A few weeks ago was the second Larch Hillclimb/TT and two guys almost broke 57 minutes..Seth__ at 57:18 and Alex___ ___ at :23 !! That is tough, going up 3816 vertical and covering 16.5 miles...Don't try that at home..
For a change, the mountain was quite warm..I even joined many of the hillclimbers in walking up the remaining 1/4 mile to the summit overlook for the first time and was rewarded with a spectacular 6+ Volcano veiw. Didn't even freeze on the descent..
Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I love Larch Mountain. It's one of my favourite climbs in the area.

I did both TTs there, and managed to better my original time by 1:01 on the second, which was cool, but I'm still a ways away from the 1/2's. (Next year, with some engine room work and a bit better equipment, perhaps...)

The tricky part about Larch is that, while it covers a lot of elevation, it's never steep. The advantage seems to be to tough time trial riders, not to "climbers". 

The great part about Larch is that it's beautiful at the top, it's shaded most of the way, and because of the moderate grade, anyone who can ride a bike can get to the top. Casual riders will need easy gearing not to wear themselves out, and be willing to spend 2 hours, but it's worth it.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Another classic climb..*

Larch is a nice climb, yes. Coming as I do from the Rockies, I'm rather partial to alpine climbs, but those seem fairly scarce here in the NW. I suppose my favorite right now climb is the Mt. Hood Classic Three Summit RR course, which is really two and a half climbs..There are some great alpine veiws off the Vista Ridge climb, the second of three.

Actually, all these climbs become much more attractive on hot days like now..anyone looking for a good coolish day in the saddle might want to check out the HR Classic race website and get the course map for the three summits RR course, or perhaps just stop at one of the bike shops in Hood River and get directions..
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Yesterday*



Three Summit RR course said:


> I was just up the Lost Lake and Vista Ridge climbs yesterday..BTW..and it was cool (just 93f at Lost Lake) I took the sissy route and drove to Dee, eliminating all the hot approach work from Hood River up to Dee..Saw no cars on Lake Branch road, the small forest service road used to climb to Lost Lake. A few cars on the descent to the LoLo pass cut off, then no cars all the way across the Vista Ridge climb to Parkdale..Wild flowers are fantastic, but three water bottles were a must...plenty of springs to get cooling water in..
> Don Hanson


----------

